# Canon 7D/5D Film Maker in need of content.



## utopiashortfilm (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello fellow Canon users. I am a DSLR filmmaker out of Portland Oregon and am working on my master thesis at the Art Institute of Portland. I have a unique request. I am looking to collaborate with over 1,000 photographers and film makers to obtain 10,000 hi res images for a montage that will take place in my film. If this sounds interesting and you would like to be a part of a short film highlighting the power of the Canon DSLR, please follow the link to the film Utopia's webpage. 

http://www.utopiashortfilm.com/#bf6/custom_plain 

Thanks for your time.  
All the Best
Ian


----------

